# Skidsteer/Bobcat fitted for rails - prototype



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI for you contemporary modellers. CN is putting in a new rail line in my area. And today I saw a skidsteer with wheels modified by the addition of very wide flanges out past the tires, so that the machine could, apparently, run on rails. Sorry, no photo. But if you want to model one, I can vouch for the prototype.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

I've seen these as well, handy in tight areas. Problem is that the steering system causes the machine to defeat its own purpose since it can't set itself on or off unless it's on a crossing, improvised or otherwise.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point. I noticed as well that they have modified the front attachment for working with ballast, from the looks of things.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Check out this promotional video of a hyrail John Deere skidsteer--it's used to move cars--it would be a great little project! 
Scroll down to the bottom, it's the last video. 

http://road-rail-corp.brandt.ca/video.php 

Keith


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy cow. I am stunned by the tractive effort. Where does it find the traction?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect the way it's built allows the operator to get some (quite a bit likely) down pressure on the wheels by lifting with the hydraulics against the weight of the car it connects to. Otherwise that little skidsteer would be lucky to pull it's own weight. 

Keith


----------

